# Kitty of The Day thread



## Mama Looigi (Aug 31, 2019)

This is the Kitty of The Day thread aka Cat Chat.
I’ll be posting a whole bunch of cat pictures here
Feel free to post your own cat pics


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thank you.

Please be YOU the FIRST with the pictures.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

Yay! Thank you! I'll try to get a good picture of my cat!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 31, 2019)

Well, I got a few. here’s some of them


----------



## IC_ (Aug 31, 2019)

My cat


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

Here's a picture I just took of my kitty:




Yesterday on the balcony:


----------



## Mythical (Aug 31, 2019)

This is my cat. I take him on walks and he rocks the glasses


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

*mauuuuuuu* -->  *Where is my food*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2019)

*No,this is NO BEAR or other animal behind the Cat.*


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)

Haha! ;-)

Nice kitty cat!

Here's another:




Kitty in the basket.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 7, 2019)

By the by, when I say I have a few cat pictures, I mean I’m almost at 400


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 178783 View attachment 178784 View attachment 178785 View attachment 178786 View attachment 178787 View attachment 178788 View attachment 178789
> By the by, when I say I have a few cat pictures, I mean I’m almost at 400


Hey, that's awesome! Lovely pics! ;p


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 178783 View attachment 178784 View attachment 178785 View attachment 178786 View attachment 178787 View attachment 178788 View attachment 178789
> By the by, when I say I have a few cat pictures, I mean I’m almost at 400


Oh heck that is quite the collection... I stuff and stuff pictures onto my ipad, stuff I like. I've got tons of animals on there, it helps with my drawing to have so much reference.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

No one else has to offer cuddly, fluffy and cute cats ?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 7, 2019)

And we’re back!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2019)

Finally Cats again.
Lovely and cute Furballs.

Thank you.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2019)

I has 2 kitties


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 8, 2019)

Roommate's cat (she likes me more )


----------



## James_ (Dec 8, 2019)

My cat unfortunately died from getting ran over by a car

5 years ago


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 8, 2019)

James_ said:


> My cat unfortunately died from getting ran over by a car
> 
> 5 years ago


I'm sorry for you and your kitty


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## zxr750j (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2020)

I've got a bitch:


 

and a fat bastard:


----------

